# Mail m'affiche des messages non lu alors que non



## Squelettor (3 Août 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je suis sous Leopard 10.5.4 avec Mail 3.3 (926.1/926)

Comme dit dans le sujet, Mail m'affiche dans son icône du dock que j'ai 6 messages non lu alors que dans ma boite intelligente cherchant tout les messages non lu n'en affiche aucun.

J'ai supprimé le fichier "Envelope Index" pour que mail réindexe mes messages mais il m'en marque toujours des non lu (1 avant, 6 après )

Une idée ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

bonsoir
ca c'est le dock , pas Mail
( enfin un mix)

on a déjà vu des sujets là dessus, fouiller les archives

3 pistes
- etre CERTAIN que le l'icone Mail dock est reglée sur compter reception
-reverifier le reglage boite intelligente

- la piste  classique
Mail fermé virer l'icone de Mail du dock
relancer Mail via finder et reregler l'icone Mail du dock


Si ca ne marche pas
c'est peut etre la plist Mail qui est naze ou  une reparation d'autorisation pas faite depuis longtemps 
ou OS bancal

 en ce cas suivre la procédure ( décrite en archive)  pour
-reparation d'autorisation
- remplacement de plist Mail  en toute securité
-chargement installation de la combo udate 10.5.4
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/
regroupe toutes les mises à jour
cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis


----------



## Squelettor (4 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> - etre CERTAIN que le l'icone Mail dock est reglée sur compter reception
> -reverifier le reglage boite intelligente


Juste en disant cela, tu ma donné une idée.
Dans les pref, le nombre de message non lu pour le dock etait sur "Toutes les boites au lettres", je l'ai basculé sur ma boite au lettre intelligente "Message non lu" 
Et voilà.

Merci


----------



## Vedas34 (25 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai essayer de bien comprendre les explications de Pascalformac mais mon niveau de maitrise du leopard ne me permet pas de  deviner comment vérifier le réglage de l'icone du dock. La virer de cet emplacement ne resoud rien sur mon Imac.
A vous lire d'avance merci


----------



## Squelettor (25 Août 2008)

Vedas34 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai essayer de bien comprendre les explications de Pascalformac mais mon niveau de maitrise du leopard ne me permet pas de  deviner comment vérifier le réglage de l'icone du dock. La virer de cet emplacement ne resoud rien sur mon Imac.
> A vous lire d'avance merci


Dans Mail, Préférence, onglet Générales, ligne "Indiquer le nombre de messages non lus dans Dock"


MAil (ou tout autre logiciel "internet", c'est dans "Internet et réseau" qu'on en parle !


----------

